# Cliff look at this :)



## kimbo (5/1/15)

@Cliff

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/1/15)

kimbo said:


> @Cliff



Thats so cool. Normal wheelchair for tight space like in home and mobility scooter for out and about.


----------



## kimbo (5/1/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Thats so cool. Normal wheelchair for tight space like in home and mobility scooter for out and about.


And it goes to 20km/h


----------



## Danny (5/1/15)

That really is fantastic. Always love seeing innovation like that!


----------



## Andre (5/1/15)

You need the 4x4 model (or is 3x3), @kimbo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cliff (12/1/15)

@kimbo that's brilliant!  
I have to agree with @Andre about the off-road version too

Sorry about the late reply I was away last week and didn't get much time to check in here

Reactions: Like 1


----------

